# ni está ni se la espera



## Dymn

Olá,

Como posso dizer isto, para algo não está nem vai estar no futuro?

_La ayuda que venimos pidiendo ni está ni se la espera.
A ajuda que temos pedido nem está nem a esperamos._

Muito obrigado


----------



## Carfer

'_Não veio/não chegou/ nem vai vir/chegar_', por exemplo.


----------



## patriota

E para usar o verbo _esperar_: "..._ nem adianta esperar_".


----------



## elroy

Dymn said:


> _La ayuda que venimos pidiendo ni está ni se la espera._


 ¿En qué contexto se usaría esa frase?


----------



## pfaa09

elroy said:


> ¿En qué contexto se usaría esa frase?


Numa situação onde a ajuda não seja esperada.
Quando se está preso num local de difícil acesso e sem comunicação com alguém.


----------



## elroy

Gracias. Lo que me extraña un poco desde el punto de vista de la lógica es decir que "la ayuda que venimos pidiendo no está". Si la venimos pidiendo, es porque no está, ¿no? Entonces "no está" es redundante, y supongo que tiene una función pragmática y se usa para darle énfasis a lo mala que es la situación.


----------



## zema

Es como decir:
La ayuda que hemos venido pidiendo no ha llegado ni va a llegar tampoco.


----------



## Dymn

"_Venimos pidiendo_" es como "_llevamos pidiendo_" o "_hemos estado pidiendo_", durante por ejemplo estas dos últimas semanas. No está (no ha llegado aún) ni se espera que llegue en un futuro.



zema said:


> La ayuda que hemos venido pidiendo no ha llegado ni va a llegar tampoco.


Exacto.



pfaa09 said:


> Quando se está preso num local de difícil acesso e sem comunicação com alguém.


No, realmente no hay o no tiene por qué haber problemas de comunicación.


----------



## elroy

Ya veo, ¡gracias!


----------



## Carfer

Em português, podemos usar perfeitamente essa construção como simples afirmação de um facto (a ajuda não chegou nem vai chegar), mas talvez o uso mais frequente seja para tirar as ilusões a alguém (deixa de sonhar/te iludir/ com a ajuda, não só não chegou como podes ter a certeza de que não vai chegar).


----------



## patriota

"_A ajuda que pedimos? Pode(s) esperar sentado_".


----------



## Ari RT

Eu acho uma delícia de ouvir "Tira o cavalo da chuva" ou ainda "Tira o cavalinho da chuva".


----------



## gato radioso

Não há esperança de que isso aconteça...mas inclui a ideia de que havia de haver alguém que estivesse lá para isso. Há algum grau de incumprimento de alguém que devia estar ou devia ter vindo e não o fez.


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> Não há esperança de que isso aconteça...mas inclui a ideia de que havia de haver alguém que estivesse lá para isso. Há algum grau de incumprimento de *alguém* que devia estar ou devia ter vindo e não o *fiz fez*. (alguém fez)


Sim, o contexto apresentado parece indicar um certo lamento e despeito por não haver a tal ajuda.


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> Sim, o contexto apresentado parece indicar um certo lamento e despeito por não haver a tal ajuda.


Por exemplo:
Vais procurar ao teu pai, mas ao chegares à casa, simplesmente não há ninguém:
_Ah, pues mi padre no está._
Precissas falar com o teu pai com urgência. Após de ter ligado para casa sem êxito, ligas três vezes para o seu trabalho é ninguém atende:
_Joder, mi padre ni está ni se le espera _(com irritação).


----------



## patriota

O pai "tomou chá de sumiço".


----------



## gato radioso

patriota said:


> O pai "tomou chá de sumiço".


¡Genial! esa no la conocia.


----------

